
Show HN: Daily Curated Color Inspiration - ahmetsulek
http://color.farm
======
ahmetsulek
[https://color.farm/api/palettes/last50](https://color.farm/api/palettes/last50)

soon there will be 50, but note down the URL

------
tristanac
the 10th bookmarked palette, and not the worst.

------
HugoDaniel
very simple and very cool. congrats. is there any API to fetch the daily array
of colors ? :D

~~~
ahmetsulek
Never thought about it :) Where did you want to use?

~~~
HugoDaniel
Im working on a personal project full-time, a simple paint application to do a
kind of pixel art mambo. Your work inspired me to maybe provide some sort of
"daily colors by color.farm" suggestion or something like that :)

~~~
ahmetsulek
Now doing it, will share it here when it's done. Give us ~2hrs :)

------
thenormal
Bookmarked ! Love it

------
kchauhan
Awesome!

